# Passive Kühlkörper: Nocuta stellt lüfterlose Zukunft in Aussicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Passive Kühlkörper: Nocuta stellt lüfterlose Zukunft in Aussicht*

						Noctua plant die Einführung ihrer komplett lüfterlosen und damit passiv arbeitenden Kühlkörper noch in diesem Jahr. Ein erster Prototyp aus dem Jahr 2019 erlaubte bereits einen Vorgeschmack auf die Leistungsfähigkeit dieser neuen Kühllösung. Eine Unterstützung sowohl für Intels LGA 115x- als auch für AMDs AM4-Sockel gilt als sehr wahrscheinlich.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Passive Kühlkörper: Nocuta stellt lüfterlose Zukunft in Aussicht*


----------



## czk666 (21. Mai 2020)

Wenn man bei mir was hört, dann die Grafikkarte.


----------



## NuVirus (21. Mai 2020)

ja nen langsam drehender Lüfter auf der CPU ist voll ok, die Grafikkarte ist eher das Problem.

naja meinen i3 im HTPC betreibe ich mit nem Tower Kühler von 2008 Semi passiv und wahrscheinlich könnte ich die Lüfter sogar komplett abschalten


----------



## Bonja_Banana (21. Mai 2020)

Brauch kein Mensch, man bekommt einen PC auch unter Luft durchaus leise.


----------



## sterreich (21. Mai 2020)

Es gibt aber schon noch einen Unterschied zwischen "leise" und unhörbar.

Da es genug Leute gibt, die ein paar 100€ für ein Gehäuse mit Passivkühlung löhnen gibt es auch sicher hier Interessenten.
Ich gehör dazu.


----------



## robbe (21. Mai 2020)

sterreich schrieb:


> Es gibt aber schon noch einen Unterschied zwischen "leise" und unhörbar.
> 
> Da es genug Leute gibt, die ein paar 100€ für ein Gehäuse mit Passivkühlung löhnen gibt es auch sicher hier Interessenten.
> Ich gehör dazu.



Also bei mir drehen sich in einem gedämmten Gehäuse im Idle nur zwei 120er CPU Lüfter auf minimum und das ist in 1m Entfernung definitiv unhörbar.
Ich halte solche passiven Lösungen für kompletten Blödsinn. Die CPU läuft unter Last immer mit ungesunden Temperaturen und ohne gut durchlüftetes Gehäuse gehts sowieso nicht. Und was braucht man für ein gut durchlüftetes Gehäuse? Richtig, Lüfter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2020)

Prinzipiell finde ich diese Art Kühler uninteressant, weil es ohne Lüfter mit höherer Verlustleistung nie sinnvoll funktioniert und Lüfter bei geringen Drehzahlen keine störenden Geräusche erzeugen. Wenn meine Lüfter mit 400U/min vor sich hin schleichen, dann muss ich verdammt nahe mit dem Ohr an die Lüfter gehen, um etwas wahr zu nehmen. 

Ich arbeite gerade an einem Luftkühler, der mit einem oder mehreren Universaladaptern oben am Gehäuse angeschlossen werden kann, und seine Abwärme direkt nach außen pustet, ähnlich einem Radiator.

_
- Schlauscheißermodus an - _
Lieber Sören,

in Lüftern finden sich bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen keine _"Kuggellager"_, sondern einfache fettgefüllte Gleitlager, denen man Marketingnamen gibt, wie
- einfaches Gleitlager
- hydrodynamisches Gleitlager (FDB). (S-FDB), (HDB)
- magnetisch hydrodynamisches Gleitlager, (SSO), (SSO2)
- magnetisch barometrisches Lager
- ....

Das ist alles derselbe Schlunz, es ist ein druckloses nicht berührend abgedichtes Gleitlager mit Fettfüllung, was wegen der einen Rille hier, der leicht dreieckigen Form der Narbe da oder der minimalen Wirkung der Motormagnete irgendwelche Phantasienamen bekommt. In Netzteilen finden sich in der Tat eine Menge Kugellager, aber so gut wie nicht in Gehäuselüfter. Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, sind Lüfter verdammt leise bis nicht zu hören, wenn sie geringe Drehzahlen haben. 

Gleitlager sind alle Lager ohne einen rotierenden Körper zwischen den beiden sich bewegenden Komponenten. Es gibt Gleitlager und Wälzlager, fertig. Dann gibt es trockenlaufende Gleitlager, typischerweise mit PA Narbe und Stahlwelle und es gibt hydrodynamische, wenn sich bedingt durch höhere Umlaufgeschwindigkeit oder umlaufende Verdrängung ein Öldruck aufbaut. Das sieht vom Druckprofil dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1: _Druckaufbau im Gleitlager unter Rotation (Quelle: Wiki)_

Bedingt durch das Lagerspiel bildet sich unter Last immer ein sich verengener Spalt, in dem sich durch Drehung dann relativ hohe Drücke bilden, merklich höhere als z.B. durch Ölpumpen in Fahrzeugen erzeugt werden. Ölpumpen bauen keinen Druck im Lager auf, sondern sorgen durch hohen Umlauf des Öles einzig für Abfuhr der Wärme in hochbelasteten Lagern.

Das sind übliche Geometrien in Gleitlagern, je nach Einsatzzweck. Es geht um Reibungsminimierung, besseren Rundlauf, Schwingungsverhalten etc. Egal, wie die Geometrie aussieht, es sind und bleiben Gleitlager, völlig egal ob man sie FBD, ZFH oder GBS Lager nennt. Das dient nur der Verwirrung und Beeindruckung der Käufer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 2:_ übliche Lagergeometrien (Quelle: Wiki)_

Ich finde es übrigens immer wieder süß, wenn Lüfterhersteller in ihr Lagerflächen Nuten einbringen und das dann hydrodynamisches Lager nennen. Jede Nute im Belastungsbereich verhindert gerade den Druckaufbau. Stell Dir beim ersten Bild oben recht vor, das im Bereich des höchsten Druckaufbaues bedingt durch aus Sicht des Öles beim Umlauf enger werdenden Spaltes eine breite und tiefe Nut ist. Das war es dann mit Druck, das Öl oder Fett fließt aus dem Spalt.

Einzig zur Aufnahme der axialen Kräfte, also Kräften in Richtung der Welle, sind magnetische Lager recht spannend. Das hat z.B. Noiseblocker in vielen Lagertypen. Aber dann wird die Einbaurichtung ganz schnell relevant, und ein Lüfter ist plötzlich empfinde auf Überkopfmontage oder das Gegenteil davon.
_
- Schlauscheißermodus Ende -_


----------



## Pu244 (21. Mai 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Brauch kein Mensch, man bekommt einen PC auch unter Luft durchaus leise.



Wieder jemand, der das Brett vor seinem Kopf für den Horizont hält...

Passive PCs spielen in einer ganz anderen Liga, nicht nur was die Lautstärke betrifft, sondern auch was Dinge, wie den Staubeintrag oder die Zuverlässigkeit angeht.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Prinzipiell finde ich diese Art Kühler uninteressant, weil es ohne Lüfter mit höherer Verlustleistung nie sinnvoll funktioniert (...)



Das ist eben die Kunst, da muß man sich eben ein wenig verrenken. Einfach war ein passiver PC, seit dem 486er, nie. Zumindest gibt es heute ganz gute Fertigprodukte, allen voran die Netzteile (habe selbst ein passives 460W Netzteil). Der Kühler sieht auch gut aus und 130W sollten ordentlich reichen, besonders, wenn man eine 65W CPU verbaut.

Das größte Sorgenkind sind die Grakas. Das gab es einmal eine gut gekühlte GTX 680 und seither kommen nur Unterklassekarten, mit unterirdischen Kühlern.


----------



## Abductee (21. Mai 2020)

Der Noctua wird auch nicht ohne einen Gehäuselüfter funktionieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2020)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der Noctua wird auch nicht ohne einen Gehäuselüfter funktionieren.


Vielleicht in einem ganz offenem Aufbau, das mag sein, mit dann hohen Temperaturen der CPU


----------



## Pu244 (21. Mai 2020)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der Noctua wird auch nicht ohne einen Gehäuselüfter funktionieren.



Dann wäre er nicht wirklich passiv. In einem luftigen Bigtower sollte das ganze kein Problem sein.

Das größte Problem dürfte, wie immer die Graka sein (wenn man eine möchte). Wenn man das Board nicht drehen kann (nur bei einigen, wenigen Gehäusen möglich), dann heizt die Graka den CPU Kühler auf.  Da müssen dann Kompromisse eingegangen werden, bei so einem mächtigen Kühler wäre das dann eine 65W CPU (ma kann ja auch den R9 3950X so betreiben) oder man läßt die CPU einfach ins Temeraturelimit laufen. Man kann sich auch mit einem PCIe Verlängerungskabel behelfen un die Graka so positionieren, dass sie eben nichtmehr unter der CPU geparkt wird.

Wie gesagt: wer einen leistungsfähigen, passiven, PC möchte, der muß sich des öfteren verrenken und auch mal kreativ werden.


----------



## Lexx (21. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _Schlauscheißermodus Ende_



Kann man/Kannst Du den Modus bitte anlassen, besonders wenn jemand konkretes Wissen, 
Ahnung und Interesse hat, es auch noch verständlich und unaufgeregt formulieren kann.
(Ist mittlerweile eh schon eine Seltenheit hier...)

Interessanten Ausführungen/Erläuterungen "höre" ich immer genre zu.

Danke.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Mai 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Also bei mir drehen sich in einem gedämmten Gehäuse im Idle nur zwei 120er CPU Lüfter auf minimum und das ist in 1m Entfernung definitiv unhörbar.
> Ich halte solche passiven Lösungen für kompletten Blödsinn. Die CPU läuft unter Last immer mit ungesunden Temperaturen und ohne gut durchlüftetes Gehäuse gehts sowieso nicht. Und was braucht man für ein gut durchlüftetes Gehäuse? Richtig, Lüfter.



130 W bekommt man aus einem entsprechend angepassten Gehäuse auch passiv noch einigermaßen abgeführt, die viel niedrigere Durchschnittsabwärme typischer CPUs erst recht und auch bei guten Temperaturen. Allerdings nutzen zunehmend weniger Leute eine leistungsstarke CPU ohne eine entsprechende Grafikkarte &#8211; für Office- und Multimedia-Anwendungen reichen auch wesentlich leichter zu kühlende Prozessoren, zum Spielen braucht es eine starke GPU und auch immer mehr Bild-/Videobearbeitungssoftware setzt auf GPU-Beschleunigung. Da sind aber schon ewig keine leistungsfähigeren Passivkühler mehr schienen und lüfterlose Grafikkarten sind schon in der 150-Euro-Leistungsklasse meist eher semiaktiv, also auf einen benachbarten Lüfter angewiesen. In solchen Systemen lohnt sich der Aufpreis für passive CPU- und vor allem Netzteilkühlung praktisch nie.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Prinzipiell finde ich diese Art Kühler uninteressant, weil es ohne Lüfter mit höherer Verlustleistung nie sinnvoll funktioniert und Lüfter bei geringen Drehzahlen keine störenden Geräusche erzeugen. Wenn meine Lüfter mit 400U/min vor sich hin schleichen, dann muss ich verdammt nahe mit dem Ohr an die Lüfter gehen, um etwas wahr zu nehmen.
> 
> Ich arbeite gerade an einem Luftkühler, der mit einem oder mehreren Universaladaptern oben am Gehäuse angeschlossen werden kann, und seine Abwärme direkt nach außen pustet, ähnlich einem Radiator.
> 
> ...



Die Strukturen in Fluid-dynamischen Lagern sollen nicht die unmittelbare Reibung minimieren, sondern eine gleichmäßige Verteilung des Schmiermittels sicherstellen. Es lässt sich zwar nur schwer nachvollziehen, welche Methoden hier tatsächlich den gewünschten Erfolg bringen (Sony hat sich definitiv bewährt &#8211; aber auch den Aufbau des S-FDB patentiert), aber viele FDB-Lager erreichen Lebensdauern deutlich über der klassischer Gleitlager und von einigen (S-FDB, Noctua) liegen mittlerweile auch genug Langzeiterfahrungen vor, um sie trotz Nutzung weicher Bronze über EBMs Sintec-Keramik einzustufen.


----------



## wtfNow (21. Mai 2020)

Nach dem Wasserkühlungshype kommt nun der Lüfterloshype.

Und ich setze weiterhin auf viele große langsamdrehende Kühler/Lüfter mit CPU/GPU Betrieb im "SweetSpot".
Auch ohne gedämmten Gehäuse (oben sogar durchgehend Mesh Gitter mit 3x 140mm Lüfter) ist mein PC (steht links unterm Schreibtisch) mit normalen office Anwendungen unhörbar.

Unter hoher langanhaltende CPU-Last kann ich ein leises rauschen wahrnehmen wenn das Fenster zu ist und ich mich auf den PC konzentriere.
z.B. neue Fotoserie importiere und bearbeite.

Beim "Gaming" (also ohne Sound^^) kommt dann die hörbare GPU dazu. Weil ich aber kein Schach in 16K-Auflösung zocke ist mir das Schnuppe.


Ich erinnere mich noch an den Test mit der Spannungswandlerkühlung.
YouTube
Da war das Ergebnis mit einem großen Tower-Kühler dessen Lüfter unterhalb der Kühlrippen eine leichte Brise kühle Luft den VRMs zufächert am Besten.
Siehe da, ein Kühlnachteil der Wasserkühlung der mit einem kompletten Passivsystem noch zu toppen sein dürfte.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (21. Mai 2020)

Die beste Art den Core i9 10900K zu kühlen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> aber viele FDB-Lager erreichen Lebensdauern deutlich über der klassischer Gleitlager


Das glaube ich Dir sofort. Aber dazu reicht es, einfach zu sagen 
Gleitlager, 200.000h Lebensdauer oder
Gleitlager, 50.000h Lebensdauer

Dazu natürlich das Ausfallkriterium. Denn ob 50% oder 99% der Losgröße die angegebene Lebensdauer erreicht, ist statistisch ein merklicher Unterschied. Wenn mein Rechner 3000h im Jahr läuft, wie lange halten dann die Lüfter? Bei Servern mit 8760h im Jahr ist ein ausfallender Lüfter mit entsprechenden Reparaturkosten und oder gar einem Abschalten des Rechners etwas ganz anderes. Es ist grundlegend wichtig, dass die Kühlung IMMER funktioniert. Aber ob ein Lager nun "_einfaches Gleitlager_" oder "_SSO FDB Hyper Protection long duration maximum"_ heißt ist mir sowas von Banane. 

Ich habe früher mal Kugellager entwickelt. Nur dadurch, dass wir ein paar Cent Kosten für die automatische Vermessung von Kugeln und deren Sortierung ausgegeben haben, konnten wir die Lebensdauer der "klassischen Kugellager" bei geringer Belastung um den Faktor hundert erhöhen. Es gibt entgegen jeder Theorie dauerfeste Kugellager.  Und es sind genau jene Kugellager, in denen sämtliche Kugeln quasi denselben Durchmesser haben und alle wirklich quasi rund sind und keinerlei Ovalitäten besitzen. Dann und genau dann tragen alle Kugel recht gleichmäßig die Last, Spannungsspitzen werden vermieden, Stichwort für interessierte Google Freunde ist "Hertzsche Pressung" und jede Art von Pitting, also kleinen Materialausbrüchen, wird vermieden. Das gilt nur für geringe Belastung und in einer Umgebung ohne Korrosion und ohne abrasiven Verschleiß, also wirklich nur in Sonderfällen, aber genau für diese Fälle konnte man dem Kunden für Spindellager in Spinnereien Lager mit quasi unbegrenzter Lebendauer verkaufen.

Diese minimalen Änderungen der Geometrie, oder eingeschränkten Toleranzen, anderen Werkstoffen, bestimmten Fetten, oder was auch immer haben massiven Einfluss auf die Haltbarkeit. Oft ist es nur die Frage, welches PA (Polyamid) man nimmt und ob es minimale Zuschlagsstoffe gibt. Glaube ich Dir alles sofort. Das ist Know How und das bekommt man nur durch unglaublich viel ausprobieren, testen  und weiterentwicklen. Das Noctualüfter im gewerblichen Bereich jeden Cent wert sind, ist schnell verständlich. Die könnten auch das doppelte kosten, Hauptsache, sie fallen niemals aus und laufen immer an.

Ich baute auch mal Vakuumpumpen. Die wurden von üblichen chinesischen  Plagiatherstellern 1:1 nachgebaut, sogar noch mit unserem Firmenemblem. Trotzdem war der Druckaufbau nicht im Geringsten vergleichbar sondern signifikant schlechter. Wir haben das nur herausbekommen, weil wir Garantieleistungen übernehmen sollten. Die Plagiathersteller haben es eben nicht 1:1 nachgebaut, wie auch ohne Fertigungszeichnungen, sondern hier und da Fertigungstechiken anders eingesetzt und damit bewusste Abdichtungen z.B. durch umlaufende Drehnuten im hunderstel Millimeterbereich nicht gehabt, weil die Bauteile gefräst wurden. Darum bin ich immer so fanatisch geht es um Datensicherheit. Wenn diese bösen Buben Fertigungszeichnungen bekommen, hat man verloren, alles.


----------



## Pu244 (21. Mai 2020)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Nach dem Wasserkühlungshype kommt nun der Lüfterloshype.



Schön wäre es!

Die Realität sieht aber vollkommen anders aus. Das hier ist der erste richtig taugliche Lüfter, seit langer Zeit. Bei den ATX Netzteilen gibt es eigentlich nur einen einzigen Hersteller (Seasonic), nachdem sich Superflower vor über 5 Jahren verabschiedet hat. Bei den Grakas ist es sowieso stockduster. Oberhalb von 75W gibt es nichts und das, was es bis 75W läßt zu wünschen übrig.

Ein Hype sieht anders aus.

EDIT:


wtfNow schrieb:


> Da war das Ergebnis mit einem großen Tower-Kühler dessen Lüfter unterhalb der Kühlrippen eine leichte Brise kühle Luft den VRMs zufächert am Besten.
> Siehe da, ein Kühlnachteil der Wasserkühlung der mit einem kompletten Passivsystem noch zu toppen sein dürfte.



Deshalb kauft man sich für ein Passivsystem auch ein gutes Board.


----------



## Nebulus07 (21. Mai 2020)

Ist nicht jeder große Tower CPU-Kühler auch passiv zu betreiben?

Ich habe einen Enermax ETS T40 white. Mit zwei langsamen BeQuit Silent Wings2 120mm auf einem 8700k@4,8GHz.
Im IDLE und Desktop sind beide Lüfter aus. Die CPU wird nie wärmer als 40C. 
Die Lüfterkurve ist so eingestellt, ab 50C 400upm ab 60C 800upm, ab 70 bis 100C dann 800upm bis 1600upm (mehr machen die lüfter nicht)

Mehr als 85C unter prime konnte ich nicht messen.

Und mein ETS-T40 ist nun wirklich kein guter Kühler. Eher Mittelklasse.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Ist nicht jeder große Tower CPU-Kühler auch passiv zu betreiben?


Der Lamellenabstand ist relevant.
Je größer, umso "passiver"


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2020)

Genau passend zum letzten Plattform Release seit dem nun bei beiden CPU-Herstellern die Top-Boards Lüfter tragen  .


----------



## sterreich (21. Mai 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Also bei mir drehen sich in einem gedämmten Gehäuse im Idle nur zwei 120er CPU Lüfter auf minimum und das ist in 1m Entfernung definitiv unhörbar.
> Ich halte solche passiven Lösungen für kompletten Blödsinn. Die CPU läuft unter Last immer mit ungesunden Temperaturen und ohne gut durchlüftetes Gehäuse gehts sowieso nicht. Und was braucht man für ein gut durchlüftetes Gehäuse? Richtig, Lüfter.


Gibt halt auch unterschiedliche Sensibilitäten. Hab hier einen Alpenföhn Olymp auf einem Ryzen 1600@Stock mit von mir deutlich runter gesetzter Lüfterkurve. Selbst im Idle ist er für mich wahrnehmbar.

Bei einem passiven Lüfter kann ich entweder ein mehr oder weniger offenes PC-Gehäuse nehmen oder ein Gehäuse mit 200+ mm Lüfter. Da hab ich für den selben Durchsatz normalerweise weniger Drehzahl was die Geschichte wieder leiser macht.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, sind Lüfter verdammt leise bis nicht zu hören, wenn sie geringe Drehzahlen haben.


Korrektur: GUTE Lüfter sind verdammt leise bis nicht zu hören. Ich hab hier bei einem Gehäuse noch die Standardlüfter drinnen, die sind auf 0.492V runtergeregelt (darunter fahren sie nicht an) und ich hör die Teile aus 3 Metern Entfernung.

Ach ja, was ist dann mit magnetic levitation Lüftern, immer noch selbes Prinzip?


Wie hier einige richtig sagen ist die GPU oft das Hauptproblem was Lautstärke angeht, aber dank semipassiv-Modus hat sich das deutlich gebessert. Mittlerweile geht bei mir die GPU normalerweise im Gamesound unter.

Ich find es ja schade, dass es mit dem Calyos-Gehäuse nichts geworden ist. 
Das Prinzip sollte sich doch als Art AiO mit entsprechenden Radiatoren umsetzen lassen? Das wäre dann das Non-Plus-Ultra für Silent-Freaks.


----------



## Basileukum (21. Mai 2020)

Eine sehr geile Entwicklung, ich bin total begeistert! 

Anscheinend geht besser nur noch mit immer mehr Lastaufnahme und der damit verbundenen Lautheit, siehe aktuell CPUs und GPUs. Mittelklasse Grakas der guten Variante haben da mittlerweile die Ausmaße eines Toasters. 

Wenn da die Kühllösungen besser werden, dann hilft das nur.


----------



## wtfNow (21. Mai 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Deshalb kauft man sich für ein Passivsystem auch ein gutes Board.


Aber wozu?

Unter Luft ist kein teures HighEnd-Board nötig das die strapazen vom Passivbetrieb langfristig aushalten kann (auch kein HighEnd-CPU-Kühler).
Der Grund Geräuschentwicklung kann es ja nicht sein.
Mein nicht gerade kleiner aber preiswerter Thermalright Macho kann ich auch unter Last unhörbar bekommen wenn ich möchte (~500rpm), trotzdem wird er mehr Wärme abführen können als der Noctua Passivkühler. Mein Palit Jetstream 2,5 Slot GPU-Kühler hat auch Potential für leisen Betrieb unter Last bei minimalem Performanceverzicht.
Bezüglich Staubeintrag kann ich den bekannten "Staubmagnet" empfehlen, lebt sich auch besser wenn der ganze Haushalt weitestgehend staubfrei ist.
Gute Lüfter kosten nicht die Welt und überdauern mehrere PC-Systeme, der Rest der Komponenten freut sich auch über einen leichten Luftzug.

Edit:
Basteldrang als Grund für ein Passivsystem kann ich ja noch verstehen.


----------



## Cappo (21. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _
> - Schlauscheißermodus an - _
> _
> Hier steht ganz viel kluges Zeug, verfasst von einem ziemlich cleveren Kerlchen oder Weibchen.
> ...



Dieser Fehler fiel mal wieder in die Kategorie "Das erste Wort, dass dir der satzbildende Teil deines Gehirns zur Verfügung stellt und korrekt klingt!" - sorry dafür und vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung, Hut ab!


----------



## TJW65 (21. Mai 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Ist nicht jeder große Tower CPU-Kühler auch passiv zu betreiben?
> 
> Ich habe einen Enermax ETS T40 white. Mit zwei langsamen BeQuit Silent Wings2 120mm auf einem 8700k@4,8GHz.
> Im IDLE und Desktop sind beide Lüfter aus.



Den Gedanken hatte ich vor längerem auch schon mal. Es scheint mir weiterhin nicht super wichtig - denn leider ist mein klapperndes Netzteil eh lauter, danke Corsair - aber wenn noch jemand eine Idee hätte wie ich meinen Pure Rock auf meinem ASUS Strix B35ß Gaming-F semi-passiv kriege immer zu mir damit. Mein Board lässt meine Lüfter scheinbar nicht nicht unter 50% Laufen. 
Zumindest hätte ich bisher nichts passendes im UEFI gefunden.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ... (Sony hat sich definitiv bewährt &#8211; aber auch den Aufbau des S-FDB patentiert)....


Spannende Sache, danke
US8240917B2 - Fluid dynamic bearing pattern and fluid dynamic bearing 
        - Google Patents

Ich würde das_ "Gleitlager mit integrierter Fettpresse"_ nennen also ein
IFP-Gleitlager .... 

Oder in Englisch, ist ja immer bessa
IGP-Sleeve Bearing



TJW65 schrieb:


> . Mein Board lässt meine Lüfter scheinbar nicht nicht unter 50% Laufen.


Helfen Wunder:
Noctua NA-SRC7
Noctua NA-SRC10 

...


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau passend zum letzten Plattform Release seit dem nun bei beiden CPU-Herstellern die Top-Boards Lüfter tragen  .


Waren es damals nicht nForce Bretter für AMD die auch tolle Lüfter drauf hatten?
Naja, aus damaliger Zeit habe ich noch was passendes um aus aktiv, passiv zu machen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2020)

> Nocuta stellt lüfterlose Zukunft in Aussicht


 Ist Nocuta das Maskottchen vo Noctua? 

Passive Kühlkörper sind ganz nett wenn man unbedingt einen sehr Leisen PC braucht, ich zocke mit Kopfhörern da kann mir sowas zum Teil egal sein. Es gibt aber sehr gute Kühler mit Lüfter die auch bei Last Leise bleiben, auch wenn es beachtlich ist das dieser Kühlkörper ohne Lüfter 130W schafft.


----------



## Ripcord (21. Mai 2020)

So ein passivkühler macht nur Sinn, wenn der komplette PC lüfterlos ist. Unter Gamern ist das wohl eher Wunschdenken und fernab jeder Realität.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Passive Kühlkörper sind ganz nett wenn man unbedingt einen sehr Leisen PC braucht,


Ich persönlich halte das alles für Mumpitz, weil die Elektronik selber zu laut sein kann. Was stören leise Lüfter im Gegensatz zu Spulenfiepsen, wie nerzig sind schwirrende Netzteile und selbst SSDs machen Geräusche, von HDDs ganz zu schweigen. Die Lüfter selber halt ich für völlig unbedeutend. Gerade hochwertige Noctua-Lüfter, am besten noch entkoppelt, sind nun wirklich leise

Und ja, die NOC Uta wird eine irische Elfe aus Knock sein, vermutlich


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Mai 2020)

Weiß nicht,....  
mag mein Doppel-Mora3  Gespann lieber,... die Lüfter-Armada läuft auf der kleinsten Stufe auf der sie noch starten. Da ist es erstens nicht schlimm sollte mal ein Lüfter sterben und zweitens kommt das System, wenn keine große Last anliegt eigentlich im Passivbetrieb ebenfalls zurecht.
Die Pumpe ist gut gedämmt, so kann man unter Last in Spielen gelegentlich das Spulenvieppen der GraKa hören, immerhin so leise, dass man echt schon ganz genau hinhören.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte das alles für Mumpitz, weil die Elektronik selber zu laut sein kann. Was stören leise Lüfter im Gegensatz zu Spulenfiepsen, wie nerzig sind schwirrende Netzteile und selbst SSDs machen Geräusche, von HDDs ganz zu schweigen. Die Lüfter selber halt ich für völlig unbedeutend. Gerade hochwertige Noctua-Lüfter, am besten noch entkoppelt, sind nun wirklich leise
> 
> Und ja, die NOC Uta wird eine irische Elfe aus Knock sein, vermutlich



Bin aktuell zwar mit Laptop unterwegs, aber hatte vorher einen Alpenföhn Brocken 2 der eine FX6300 kühlen musste, egal wie warm die CPU wurde der Lüfter wurde nie laut. Muss aber zugeben das der Kühler für stärkere CPUS ausgelet ist und deshalb nie wirklich ins Schwitzen kam, höchstens mal im Sommer.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (21. Mai 2020)

naja wenn man alles passiv kühlt heizt sich langsamm aber sicher ein gedämmter Tower auf.
Habe nach langem testen Noctua und Noiseblocker eloop lieb gewonnen.
Von einem komplett sehr leisen PC habe ich Abstand genommen da das eine Aufgabe ist die man eigendlich nicht gewinnen kann 
wenn man eine bestimmte Leistungsgegend haben will.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (21. Mai 2020)

Ich war das Warten leid und habe mir statt dessen einen LiquidFreezer II 120 geholt. Und was soll ich sagen, er hat meine Anforderungen bislang nahezu völlig erfüllt. Meine Ziele waren nämlich...

Menge an angesogenen Staub verringern
CPU-Temperatur zu Gunsten geringerer Leckströme verringern
Aufheizung des Raumes direkter stattfinden lassen
Lautstärke reduzieren
Langzeitlasten sollen keine größere Auswirkung auf die Lautstärke des Rechners haben
Weniger aufwendige Lüftersteuerung
Tatsächlich lasse ich die beiden Intake A12x25er jetzt nur noch auf konstanten RPM knapp unter 700 laufen, dafür Nonstop. Der Radiatorlüfter des LiquidFreezer dreht im Leerlauf auf noch geringeren Drehzahlen, Pumpe und Radiallüfter sind noch leiser und die CPU bleibt bei unter 15° Raumtemperaturdifferenz. Graka weiterhin Semipassiv-AIO, aber indirekt auch viel leiser geworden. 
Bei den ganzen Diskussionen, dass die Graka den Lautstärke-Flaschenhals darstellt, kommt für meinen Geschmack eh viel zu kurz, dass der Werks-AIO-Markt bei Grakas viel zu schwach entwickelt ist. Die großen Chipflächen, hohen Leckströme und Temp-Limits schreien geradezu noch Flüssigkühlung; der Vorteil ist viel größer als bei CPUs. Des weiteren sind GPU-AIOs eine Sache, bei der es auch wirklich Sinn hat, dass es OEMs gibt, sie können sie gut auf alle Bauteile abstimmen.


Nichts desto trotz bin ich weiterhin gespannt, wie gut der Noctua-Passivkühler in der Praxis abschneiden wird; ich freue mich auf die Tests. Abseits dessen freue ich mich auch auf die Schwarz-Graue Version vom A12x25, die sieht auf den bisherigen Bildern einfach fantastisch aus. Und natürlich bin ich auch gespannt, wann denn Noctua es schafft, Sterrox auch in andere Segmente zu bringen...


----------



## humanaccount (21. Mai 2020)

Weiß jemand mit einem höheren IQ in Thermodynamik als ich, ob die dickeren Kühlrippen mit größerem Abstand eine Art Luftumwelzung wie zB bei Heizkörpern erzeugen? 

Ein normaler Heizkörper, wie man ihn heutzutage in jedem Baumarkt bekommt (nicht die alten klobigen und auch nicht die niedrigtemperaturheizkörper mit Lüfter) haben ja diese geschwungenen Heizrippen innen, welche dazu führen das der Heizkörper eine Luftumwelzung erzeugt (oben warme luft raus und unten kalte Luft rein).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2020)

humanaccount schrieb:


> Weiß jemand mit einem höheren IQ in Thermodynamik als ich, ob die dickeren Kühlrippen mit größerem Abstand eine Art Luftumwelzung wie zB bei Heizkörpern erzeugen? .


Das ist die übliche Vermutung, ja, der größere Abstand ist wichtig, das erhöht die sehr geringe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit durch den minimalen thermischen Druck. Ich suche gerade nach Videos  und ob man flimmernde Luft über passiven Kühlern sieht, so wie man es über Heizungen sieht. Das Problem ist, dass Du für diese Art Wärmeübergang höhere Temperaturen benötigst. Der Kühler wird also wärmer werden müssen als mit Lüfter, merklich wärmer. Der Abstrahlungsanteil ist minimal, es geht nur um Konvektion.

*Filmchen 1*:  eine nackte CPU, AMD XP 1600+, die hält 250°C ohne Kühler aber verdammt lange aus. ein Flimmern sieht man natürlich nicht, weil Luft selber nicht in diesem Temperaturbereich abstrahlt und die Hintergrundbauteile dunkel sind.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7pC4h0aLp64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...


----------



## muadib (21. Mai 2020)

Die einzige Situation in der ich lüfterlos kühlen würde, wäre bei der Verwendung einer Wasserkühlung mit einem externen Radiator. Um zu verhindern, dass die VRMs auf dem Mainboard geröstet werden, sollte ich dann auch noch eines der wenigen Boards mit Wasserkühlung kaufen. Nach dem Blick in meinen Geldbeutel habe ich mich aber gegen diese Maßnahme entschieden.


----------



## humanaccount (21. Mai 2020)

Konvektion! Das ist das Wort das mir einfach nicht einfallen wollte, danke!

Dürfte schwierig werden dieses Produkt auf den Markt zu platzieren: Ottonormal will so kühl wie möglich zu einem Preis dem es denjenigen Wert ist. Demjenigen zu erklären das der Kühler erst ab zB 60-80° richtig funktioniert und das sogar gewollt ist wird schwierig.



e: Btw: Meine CPU und GPU laufen mit einer Lüfterkurve: "Schalte ein ab 50° und dann auf 100% bis 90°. Im normalen Desktopbetrieb (offener Aufbau) läuft kein einziger Lüfter seit Jahren. Beim zocken je nach Beanspruchung des jeweiligen Spiels. zB Cloudpunk laufen die Lüfter mit minimaldrehzahl nicht hörbar.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (22. Mai 2020)

Cool.. was passiert wenn ich auf diesen passiv Monster noch 2 140mm (vllt sogar n 200mm) Lüfter drauf Klatsche?
Kann es dann das Ding mit ner sehr guten AIO aufnehmen?


----------



## Gerry1984 (22. Mai 2020)

sterreich schrieb:


> Gibt halt auch unterschiedliche Sensibilitäten. Hab hier einen Alpenföhn Olymp auf einem Ryzen 1600@Stock mit von mir deutlich runter gesetzter Lüfterkurve. Selbst im Idle ist er für mich wahrnehmbar.
> [...]



Der Olymp is aber ein schlechtes Beispiel. Es is ein sehr leistungsstarker aber auch nicht gerade leise Kühler. Hatte das Teil selber und genug Erfahrung damit gesammelt. Es liegt wohl an derunglücklichen Kombination der Lüfter von EKL mir dem Kühlkörper, da entstehen irgendwelche Resonanzen oder was auch immer, jedenfalls war der Olymp immer zu hören, selbst bei niedrigsten Drehzahlen im Idle. Man konnte mit den Lüfterkurven spielen wie man wollte, unhörbar bekam ich den nie. Wenn die Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards auch ein Abschalten der Lüfter erlaubt ist es kein Problem, dann könnte man den Olymp semipassiv betreiben. Wenn das nicht geht ist es aber im Idle und Teillast relativ laut im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. Man müsste mal andere Lüfter an den Olymp klemmen und schauen ob das auch leiser geht.

Ich habe jetzt eine Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU im Einsatz mit insgesamt sieben Lüftern (Arctic P14) im Einsatz und die sind in Idle und Teillast mit ~200 U/min absolut unhörbar. Kein Vergleich zum Alpenföhn Olymp, dessen zwei Lüfter waren bei solchen Drehzahlen bereits deutlich hörbar.


----------



## claster17 (22. Mai 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Die einzige Situation in der ich lüfterlos kühlen würde, wäre bei der Verwendung einer Wasserkühlung mit einem externen Radiator. Um zu verhindern, dass die VRMs auf dem Mainboard geröstet werden, sollte ich dann auch noch eines der wenigen Boards mit Wasserkühlung kaufen.



Ein wassergekühltes Board ist nicht nötig. Effiziente Wandler und Kühler mit genug Oberfläche reichen vollkommen.


----------



## Pu244 (22. Mai 2020)

humanaccount schrieb:


> Dürfte schwierig werden dieses Produkt auf den Markt zu platzieren: Ottonormal will so kühl wie möglich zu einem Preis dem es denjenigen Wert ist. Demjenigen zu erklären das der Kühler erst ab zB 60-80° richtig funktioniert und das sogar gewollt ist wird schwierig.



Das Ding ist ein Nischenprodukt. Leute, die einen passiven PC haben möchten, wissen, was sie wollen. Für den gigantischen Rest ist das ganze eher uninteressant. Eventuell dürfte die dann noch ein passives Netzteil interessieren, da dort kein Lüfter kaputtgehen kann (ein echter Vorteil)



Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Kann es dann das Ding mit ner sehr guten AIO aufnehmen?



Das können schon die normalen Noctua Kühler.
YouTube


----------



## projectneo (22. Mai 2020)

Noctua wird die Physik nicht überlisten können. Genau wie im Text geschrieben brauchen passive Kühler gewisse Voraussetungen, was im klartext ein aktiv belüftetes Case bedeutet. also habe ich hier wieder Lüfter. Die Idee macht nur sinn, wenn alles passiv ist, das wird mit High-End Hardware nie funktionieren. Nehme ich ein Tower Kühler und packe ein 140mm Lüfter@500rpm drauf ist der unhörber in einem geschlossenen Case und sehr sehr viel leistungsfähiger als ein passiver Kühler.


----------



## seahawk (22. Mai 2020)

Wobei der 140er Kühler mit Lüfter ohne Gehäuselüfter auch dauerhaft seine Leistung nicht halten kann.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (22. Mai 2020)

projectneo schrieb:


> Noctua wird die Physik nicht überlisten können. Genau wie im Text geschrieben brauchen passive Kühler gewisse Voraussetungen, was im klartext ein aktiv belüftetes Case bedeutet. also habe ich hier wieder Lüfter. Die Idee macht nur sinn, wenn alles passiv ist, das wird mit High-End Hardware nie funktionieren. Nehme ich ein Tower Kühler und packe ein 140mm Lüfter@500rpm drauf ist der unhörber in einem geschlossenen Case und sehr sehr viel leistungsfähiger als ein passiver Kühler.


Hängt davon ab, was du unter der _Idee _verstehst. Wenn du damit meinst, HighEnd in Kombo mit einem normales Gehäuse zu nutzen, aber darin keine Lüfter zu verwenden, dann ist es vielleicht wirklich unmöglich. Monsterlabo TheHeart zeigt, dass auch viel Einsatz bislang nur zu sehr mittelprächtigen Ergebnissen geführt hat. Prinzipiell, also ohne die Einschränkung auf normales Gehäuse geht es aber auf jeden Fall, siehe Calyos NSG S0...


----------



## Pu244 (22. Mai 2020)

projectneo schrieb:


> Genau wie im Text geschrieben brauchen passive Kühler gewisse Voraussetungen, was im klartext ein aktiv belüftetes Case bedeutet. also habe ich hier wieder Lüfter.



Nein, das bedeutet es nicht. Man benötigt nur einen nach oben offenen Bigtower. Ich verwende einen Xigmatek Elysium.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Also bei mir drehen sich in einem gedämmten Gehäuse im Idle nur zwei 120er CPU Lüfter auf minimum und das ist in 1m Entfernung definitiv unhörbar.
> Ich halte solche passiven Lösungen für kompletten Blödsinn.


Volle Zustimmung.
Mein PC ist auch aus 50cm nicht zu hören mit entsprechender Dämmung.
Die CPU bekomme ich mit aller Gewalt nicht auf 65°C. die Grafikkarte auf 75°C bei Vollast.

Die Physik steht gegen den Ansatz von Noctua und die kann man  nun mal nicht ändern in diesem Universum.


----------



## Duke711 (22. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ..., so wie man es über Heizungen sieht. Das Problem ist, dass Du für diese Art Wärmeübergang höhere Temperaturen benötigst.



Ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube, die Funktion schaut nämlich so aus:

Bereits bei nur 5 K Differenz  sind im Vergleich zu einem Heizkörper mit 55 K schon 65% erreicht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Mai 2020)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> naja wenn man alles passiv kühlt heizt sich langsamm aber sicher ein gedämmter Tower auf.
> Habe nach langem testen Noctua und Noiseblocker eloop lieb gewonnen.
> Von einem komplett sehr leisen PC habe ich Abstand genommen da das eine Aufgabe ist die man eigendlich nicht gewinnen kann
> wenn man eine bestimmte Leistungsgegend haben will.



Wenn man vollpassiv anstrebt, sollte man keinen gedämmten Tower, sondern einen möglichst offenen Aufbau nehmen. Boden und Deckel maximal Mesh sind praktisch Pflicht, seitliche Öffnungen hilfreich. Das ist mit einer der Gründe, warum sich "ein bisschen passiv" nicht lohnt: Baut man auf dieser Grundlage ein System, dass die meiste Zeit über dann doch einen Lüfter braucht (und sei es nur im Netzteil), dann ist der Rechner schnell störender als ein gut gedämmtes Aktiv-Konzept. Von diesem ausgehend den letzten Schritt zu lautlos zu gehen ist ab einer gewissen Wattklasse* einfach sehr aufwendig und teuer und somit nur mit einem gewissem Fanatismus rechtfertigbar.

*: Unterhalb von 50 W Leistungsaufname für das gesamte System dreht sich der Spieß um. Da bleibt jedes "semi-"passiv-Netzteil dauerhaft leise oder man hat gleich einen externen Ziegelstein und ein passiver Kühlkörper für einen 35-W-Prozessor ist praktisch nicht teurer als ein aktives Modell mit High-End-Lüfter.




muadib schrieb:


> Die einzige Situation in der ich lüfterlos kühlen würde, wäre bei der Verwendung einer Wasserkühlung mit einem externen Radiator. Um zu verhindern, dass die VRMs auf dem Mainboard geröstet werden, sollte ich dann auch noch eines der wenigen Boards mit Wasserkühlung kaufen. Nach dem Blick in meinen Geldbeutel habe ich mich aber gegen diese Maßnahme entschieden.



Es gibt von Anfi-Tec modulare Kühler, von Watercool anpassbare (siehe PCGH 05/20) und von mehreren Herstellern (EKWB, Bitspower, Barrow, Bykski) Nachrüst-Monoblöcke. Billig wird es auch damit nicht (wobei man Watercool und insbesondere Anfi-Tec günstig auf kommende Platinen übernehmen kann, was die Anschaffung relativiert), aber man muss nicht zwingend "500 Euro für die Platine und 100 Euro für den Wasserkühler" zahlen, nur weil die Hersteller keine 200-Euro-Platine mit Wasserkühlung ab Werk anbieten. Je nach Plattform und Ausstattung ist ein wassergekühltes Mainboard für unter 300 Euro gut, für unter 200 Euro in Einzelfällen machbar. Verglichen mit der restlichen Wasserkühlung und den circa drei Mo-Ra, die man für ein lüfterloses High-End-Gaming-System einplanen muss, sind das Peanuts. 




humanaccount schrieb:


> Weiß jemand mit einem höheren IQ in Thermodynamik als ich, ob die dickeren Kühlrippen mit größerem Abstand eine Art Luftumwelzung wie zB bei Heizkörpern erzeugen?
> 
> Ein normaler Heizkörper, wie man ihn heutzutage in jedem Baumarkt bekommt (nicht die alten klobigen und auch nicht die niedrigtemperaturheizkörper mit Lüfter) haben ja diese geschwungenen Heizrippen innen, welche dazu führen das der Heizkörper eine Luftumwelzung erzeugt (oben warme luft raus und unten kalte Luft rein).



Der Schwung der Rippen ist eher ein Designmerkmal und auch an klassischen Gusseisenmonstern steigt warme Luft nach oben. Neuere Heizkörper bringen nur einfach mehr Oberfläche in einem geringeren Volumen unter, ohne der aufsteigenden Luft einen größeren Widerstand entgegenzusetzen, sodass man mit einem kleinerem Heizkörper oder aber mit deutlich niedrigeren Wassertemperaturen die gleiche Raumtemperatur erreicht. Das ist hier ähnlich, nur dass es um eine niedrige Wasser- beziehungsweise Heatpipe-Innentemperatur bei gleichbleibender Raumtemperatur geht. Die dicke der Lamellen beim Prototypen trägt zur Wärmeabgabe aber nichts bei. Da geht es eher um Wärmeleitung innerhalb des Kühlkörpers &#8211; man sieht ja wie riesig das Teil ist, aber trotzdem kommen nur sechs Heatpipes zum Einsatz. Die Feinverteilung über die gesamte Kühlfläche muss also durch Wärmeleitung im Aluminium erfolgen. Für einen Gegenentwurf kann man sich Scythes Orochi angucken: Dünne Lamellen, aber viel mehr Heatpipes.

Ein positiver Nebeneffekt ist auch die höhere Stabilität, gerade auch beim handgefertigten und viel herumgereichten Prototypen. Durch den großen Lamellenabstand wird so ein Kühler eher mal an nur 1-2 Lamellen gegriffen oder stößt mit nur einer an und dann verbiegt natürlich viel leichter etwas als bei einem Kühler mit einem Millimeter Lamellenabstand, wo jede Berührung ihre Last auf 4-5 Lamellen verteilt.




Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Cool.. was passiert wenn ich auf diesen passiv Monster noch 2 140mm (vllt sogar n 200mm) Lüfter drauf Klatsche?
> Kann es dann das Ding mit ner sehr guten AIO aufnehmen?



Vermutlich nicht. Der Kühlkörper verteilt seine Oberfläche nur in einem größeren Volumen, aber er hat er weniger denn mehr Heatpipes und Gesamtoberfläche. Entsprechend profitiert er weniger von starker Belüftung als ein Kühler mit vielen, engstehenden Lamellen. Vergleiche Thermalright HR-22/Le Grand Macho, Noctua NH-D15, Deepcool Assassin III und Thermaltake Frio 14 Dual.




Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Der Olymp is aber ein schlechtes Beispiel. Es is ein sehr leistungsstarker aber auch nicht gerade leise Kühler. Hatte das Teil selber und genug Erfahrung damit gesammelt. Es liegt wohl an derunglücklichen Kombination der Lüfter von EKL mir dem Kühlkörper, da entstehen irgendwelche Resonanzen oder was auch immer, jedenfalls war der Olymp immer zu hören, selbst bei niedrigsten Drehzahlen im Idle. Man konnte mit den Lüfterkurven spielen wie man wollte, unhörbar bekam ich den nie. Wenn die Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards auch ein Abschalten der Lüfter erlaubt ist es kein Problem, dann könnte man den Olymp semipassiv betreiben. Wenn das nicht geht ist es aber im Idle und Teillast relativ laut im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. Man müsste mal andere Lüfter an den Olymp klemmen und schauen ob das auch leiser geht.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt eine Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU im Einsatz mit insgesamt sieben Lüftern (Arctic P14) im Einsatz und die sind in Idle und Teillast mit ~200 U/min absolut unhörbar. Kein Vergleich zum Alpenföhn Olymp, dessen zwei Lüfter waren bei solchen Drehzahlen bereits deutlich hörbar.



Die schräggestellten Lamellen des Olymp sorgen für starke Vorverwirbelung. Aber die Kombination mit den Wing Boost 2 ist unter diesen Bedingungen sogar eine ziemlich gute Idee, die sind nämlich relativ unempfindlich gegenüber diesem Problem. Bestückt man den gleichen Kühlkörper dagegen mit zum Beispiel NF-A15, dann dröhnt er nur noch und ich will gar nicht wissen, was mit einem Eloop als Zentrallüfter los wäre.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn man vollpassiv anstrebt, sollte man  keinen gedämmten Tower, sondern einen möglichst offenen Aufbau nehmen.  Boden und Deckel maximal Mesh sind praktisch Pflicht, seitliche  Öffnungen hilfreich. Das ist mit einer der Gründe, warum sich "ein  bisschen passiv" nicht lohnt:


Ich mag immer noch das KOnzept, dioe Abwwärme von CPU und GPU mittels Heatpipes an "riesige" Lamellen auf der rechten Seite das Gehäuses abzugeben. Dort kann man ziemlich große Kühlkörper abbringen. Trotzdem steigt das Tempoeraturniveau der Komponenten schon im Vergleich zu schwachen Kühlkörpern mit aktiver Belüftung merklich. Es funktioniert, wenn man sich nicht vor dauerhaft hohen Temperaturen scheut. Die elektronischen Geräusche bleiben trotzdem.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube, die Funktion schaut nämlich so aus:
> 
> Bereits bei nur 5 K Differenz  sind im Vergleich zu einem Heizkörper mit 55 K schon 65% erreicht.


Du hast vergessen die Funktion anzugeben. Das wird jetzt ja sehr interessant. Dann mal los mit der Formel, die die Wärmeabgabe einer Fläche mit freier vertikaler Konvektion in Abhängigkeit von Flächentemperatur, Flächengröße, Flächenform, Material, Oberflachenstruktur, Lufttemperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit etc. gibt. Ich kenne keine, die konkret wird. Das Problem ist zu komplex. Alleine schon die Dicke  der Grenzschicht in Abhängigkeit der Oberflächenstruktur zu berechnen ist ohne aufwendige Simulation schwer. Für Daumenwerte ja, aber nicht für konkrete Werten. Es muss immer das Modell  der Simulation mit ein paar Messungen abgeglichen werden.

Und dann sind die wenigsten Effekte liniear. Darum her mit der Formel. Hier der erste Ansatz. Natürlich geht für die Ausbildung der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit die differenzttemperatur im ersten Ansatz linear ein, dann natürlich mit Korrekturfaktor ß. Unterscheiden musst Du dann noch das Strömungsprofil in der Grenzschicht und das Temperaturprofil. Die sind natürlich grundlegend anders.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.mb.uni-siegen.de/tts/personen/juk/wue/kapitel_c_wue.pdf
...


----------



## Duke711 (22. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt ja sehr interessant. Dann mal los mit der Formel, die die Wärmeabgabe einer Fläche mit freier vertikaler Konvektion in Abhängigkeit von Flächentemperatur, Flächengröße, Flächenform, Material, Oberflachenstruktur, Lufttemperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit etc. gibt. Ich kenne keine, die konkret wird. Das Problem ist zu komplex. Alleine schon die Dicke  der Grenzschicht in Abhängigkeit der Oberflächenstruktur zu berechnen ist ohne aufwendige Simulation schwer.



Denn scheinst Du dich wohl relativ wenig damit auszukennen. Stichwort Grashofzahl, sowie Koeffizienten die bei zahlreichen Experimenten ermittelt worden ist, Stichwort empirische Gleichungen, siehe VDI Wärmeatlas. Aber vermutlich sind diese nach deiner Meinung alle falsch oder nicht konkret, haben aber seltsamer Weise eine sehr hohe Überstimmungen von Beobachtungen. Und nicht alle von Dir aufgezählten Faktoren haben einen Einfluss.  Die Rauhigkeit nämlich nicht, die kommt nur bei erzwungener Konvektion schwach zum tragen. Ebenso die Luftfeuchtigkeit. Die Flächengröße ist irrelevant, die hat weder auf dem Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten noch der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit einen Einfluss. Ebenso die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Materiales selber, das ist nur für den Wärmedurchgang relevant, nicht aber für den Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten. Wenn dann wäre die Strömungslänge interessant und auch diese wird bezüglich Ablösung berücksichtigt. Die Flächenform wird übrigens als vertikal, horizontal oder eben ein Mix aus beiden berücksichtigt. Bei komplexen Strukturen werden eben die Teilbereiche über einer gekoppelte DGL oder eben auch PDGL erfasst. Auch ist mir schleierhaft warum man hier die Genzschicht erwähnt. Denn der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient ist proportional mit der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.  
Auch scheint hier kein mathematisches Verständnis da zu sein, denn die Funktion im Graph ist übrigens nicht liniear!

Nachtrag:



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum her mit der Formel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau im VDI Wärmealtas, benutze das Uni siegen Skript und rechne das selbst aus, oder mache ein Feldversuch, oder CFD. Was auch immer, ist mir relativ egal, ändert trotzdem nichts an dem Sachverhalt des Graphen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2020)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Denn scheinst Du dich wohl relativ wenig damit auszukennen. Stichwort Grashofzahl, sowie Koeffizienten die bei zahlreichen Experimenten ermittelt worden ist, Stichwort empirische Gleichungen, siehe VDI Wärmeatlas.


Ich habe das vor vierzig Jahren als Vorlesung gehört, lange her, darum Frage ich Dich. Du behauptest, dass bei freier Konvektion um der Fläche einer typischen Lamelle ab 5°C Temperaturunterschied 65% des Maximalwertes erreicht worden sind soll. Das halte ist für unglaubwürdig, aber gut, Du wirst das sicherlich belegen können.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Die Flächengröße ist irrelevant


Du hat Lamellen des Kühler mit Heizkörpern verglichen. Darum die ketzerische Nachfrage nach dem Einfluss der Fläche. Ich habe noch in Erinnerung, dass die Flächengröße einen Einfluss darauf hat, ab wann sich eine kontinuierliche Konvektion ausbildet. Keine Ahnung, wie relevant der ist. Aber das bekommen wir ja gemeinsam heraus. Du hast es ins Spiel gebracht.

*Nachtrag: *Ich hatte Deinen Text falsch verstanden, habe eben nochmal schnell nachgelesen. Du vergleichst ja nicht kleine Lamelle zu Heizkörper, sondern sagst bezogen auf einen beliebigen Heizkörper, dass bei 5°C Temperaturdifferenz schon 65% des Wärmeübertrages von 55° erreicht worden sein sollen. Und genau das finde ich gerade spannend. Findest Du Tabellenwerte im Netz? Ich finde keine. Link wäre schön. Mag sein, das der konvektionsanteil mit zunehmender Temperatur nicht mehr steigt, sondern nur noch der Anteil der Abstrahlung durch Wärme. "Gefühlt" halte ich das nicht stimmig. Ich habe, wie Du selber bemerkt hast, die Formeln dafür nicht mehr im Kopf.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten noch der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit


Genau, dass sind die entscheidenden Größen, die wir kennen müssen. Die Luftfeuchtigkeit geht, nebenbei bemerkt, merklich in den Wärmeübertragungsfaktor ein. Zwischen trockener Luft und sehr warmer Luft mit 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit liegen merkliche Unterschiede. Auch die Wärmekapazität ändert sich. Ich finde gerade keine Daten und haben keinen Wärmeatlas vorliegen. Dubbel steht im Keller, da habe ich jetzt keine Lust, runter zu gehen.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Eben so die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Materiales selber


Bezogen auf die Konvektion ja, bezogen auf die Verteilung der Temperatur in der Lamelle nein. Wird die Lamelle im Vergleich zur Größe sehr dünn, spielt es eine Rolle. Bei der Lamellendicke des Noctuakühler natürlich nicht. Da wird dann höchsten der Wärmeübergang von Heatpipe zur Lamelle relevant, vielleicht. Hängt von den Anbingungsart ab.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Auch ist mir schleierhaft warum man hier die Genzschicht erwähnt. Denn der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient ist proportional mit der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.


Um die beiden Bereiche, Ausbildung der Strömungsgeschindigkeit und Wärmeübertragung differenziert zu betrachten. Auch wenn die Wärmeübertragung natürlich von der Geschwindigkeit abhängt.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Auch scheint hier kein mathematisches Verständnis da zu sein, denn die Funktion im Graph ist übrigens nicht liniear!


Die Funktion beschreibt nur die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und ja, das Wurzelzeichen ist mir beim flüchtigen Überblick entgangen. mein Fehler. Passiert, darum reden wir.

Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch "konkrete" Werte, warum eine höhere Temperaturdifferenz keine nennenwert höhere Wärmeübertragen bringen soll. Du hast 5°C und 65% des Maximalwertes genannt und das hätte ich gerne konkreter, Das halte ich in der Tat für absoluten Humbug.. Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.  Dann wäre der gesamte Wärmeübertrag aber im Vergleich zur erzungenen Konvektion mit Lüfter sehr gering.  Wie gesagt, Wärme- und Stoffübertragung hörte ich vor vielen Jahrzehnten. Da kann man sich auch mal irren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2020)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Schau im VDI Wärmealtas, benutze das Uni siegen Skript und rechne das selbst aus, oder mache ein Feldversuch, oder CFD. Was auch immer, ist mir relativ egal, ändert trotzdem nichts an dem Sachverhalt des Graphen.


Das muss ich wohl wirklich mal in Ruhe machen, das ist mir jetzt auf die schnelle zu aufwendig. Denn schau ich auf diese Beispielaufgabe mit einer Fläche von 0,8m  x 0,5m und 20°C Temperaturdifferenz kommen sehr geringe 32W abgeführte Wärme heraus. Das ist ja nicht viel:

Schaust Du in die letzte Zeile, nachdem man mühevoll sämtliche Korrekturfaktoren ausgerechnet und zum zusammenfassenden "a" gekommen ist, geht die Temperaturdifferenz dann stumpf linear in die Gleichung ein. Natürlich hat sie Einfluss auch die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, ich halte es aber weiterhin für groben Humbug zu behaupten, dass der Unterschied der Wärmeübertragung zwischen 5°C und 55°C wie von Dir angegeben gering ist. 

Ich werde es nachrechnen, das dauert. Interessiert mich aber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: VDI-Wärmeatlas, Fa1


----------



## Lexx (22. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> sämtliche Kugeln quasi denselben Durchmesser haben und alle wirklich quasi rund sind
> Stichwort für interessierte Google Freunde ist "Hertzsche Pressung"



Blöde Frage: wie massenfertigt man "perkekte" Kugeln?

Die Herztsche Pressung scheint ja nur die Berechnungsformel zu sein... ?


----------



## Duke711 (22. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe das vor vierzig Jahren als Vorlesung gehört, lange her, darum Frage ich Dich. Du behauptest, dass bei freier Konvektion um der Fläche einer typischen Lamelle ab 5°C Temperaturunterschied 65% des Maximalwertes erreicht worden sind soll. Das halte ist für unglaubwürdig, aber gut, Du wirst das sicherlich belegen können.



Muss ich nicht, schau in Disserationen, Feldversuche oder dem VDI Wärmeatlas. 1. waren die 65% bezogen auf einem relativen Wert von 5 K zu 55 K. 
2. Welche Lamelle, entscheidend ist die Plattenlänge, sowie die Ausrichtung. Im Fall der Lamelle eine vertikal angeströmte Platte. Das ist altes Wissen. Wenn Du den Graphen auf Richtigkeit überprüfen möchtest, bleibt Dir überlassen, nicht meine Baustelle, zumal ich keine Interesse habe das Rad neu zu erfinden.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du hat Lamellen des Kühler mit Heizkörpern verglichen. Darum die ketzerische Nachfrage nach dem Einfluss der Fläche. Ich habe noch in Erinnerung, dass die Flächengröße einen Einfluss darauf hat, ab wann sich eine kontinuierliche Konvektion ausbildet. Keine Ahnung, wie relevant der ist. Aber das bekommen wir ja gemeinsam heraus. Du hast es ins Spiel gebracht.



Nein nur eine vertikal anströmende Platte betrachtet, ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache. Die Flächengröße hat keinen Einfluss, ansonsten bitte ich um eine wissenschaftliche Begründung. Einen Einfluss hat wegen der Ablösung die Plattenlänge bei einer horizontalen Anströmung. Bei einer vertikalen Anströmung wegen der gleichen Strömungsrichtung aber nicht.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Nachtrag: *Ich hatte Deinen Text falsch verstanden, habe eben nochmal schnell nachgelesen. Du vergleichst ja nicht kleine Lamelle zu Heizkörper, sondern sagst bezogen auf den Heizkörper, dass bei 5°C Temperaturdifferenz schon 65% des Wärmeübertrages son 55° erreicht worden sein sollen. Und genau das finde ich gerade spannend. Findest Du Tabellenwerte im Netz? Ich finde keine. Link wäre schön.



Ja siehe Graph. Wenn Du 25 Euro in die Stromkasse spendest kann ich Dir eine Gegenüberstellung ala empirische Gleichungen und CFD machen. Ansonsten wieso betreibst Du keine Recherche?
Heat Transfer Excel Calculations 1 | zakaria masud sony - Academia.edu

kostenlose Demoversion mit vollen Funktionsumfang:
VDI-Waermeatlas &#8212; Lauterbach Verfahrenstechnik GmbH




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau, dass sind die entscheidenden Größen, die wir kennen müssen. Die Luftfeuchtigkeit geht, nebenbei bemerkt, merklich in den Wärmeübertragungsfaktor ein. Zwischen trockener Luft und sehr warmer Luft mit 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit liegen merkliche Unterschiede. Auch die Wärmekapazität ändert. Ich finde gerade keine Daten und haben keinen Wärmeatlas vorliegen. Dubbel steht im Keller, da habe ich jetzt keine Lust, runter zu gehen.



Also entweder kennt man konkrete Zahlen und deren Verläufe, also Funktiongraphen, oder man lässt es besser bleiben! Ich sehe hier keinen signifikanten Einfluss.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bezogen auf die Konvektion ja, bezogen auf die Verteilung der Temperatur in der Lamelle nein. Wird die Lamelle im Vergleich zur Größe sehr dünn, spielt es eine Rolle. Bei der Lamellendicke des Noctuakühler natürlich nicht. Da wird dann höchsten der Wärmeübergang von Heatpipe zur Lamelle relevant, vielleicht. Hängt von den Anbingungsart ab.



Das ist wohl ziemlich Off Topic oder? Es ging hier um natürliche Konvektion und Temperaturdifferenzen. Anonsten schau Dir raumbildlich die Temperaturverteilung in einen FEM Modell  oder gleich CFD Modell an.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch "konkrete" Werte, warum eine höhere Temperaturdifferenz keinen nennenwert höhere Wärmeübertragen bringen soll. Du hast 5°C und 65% des Maximalwertes genannt und das hätte ich gerne konkreter, Das halte ich in der Tat für absoluten Humbug



Siehe Graph, ansonsten bleibt es Dir überlassen das zu widerlegen. Deine Antwort ist übrigens in der Grashofzahl zu finden, die Gleichung solltes Du Dir mal genauer anschauen. Ziemlicher Humbug ist es allerdings zu meinen das der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient linear oder sogar exponentiell mit der Temperaturdifferenz ansteigen sein soll. Die empirischen Beobachtungen zeigen ein völlig anderes Bild, zumal auch deswegen die dimensionale Gr Kennzahl eingeführt worden ist.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (22. Mai 2020)

sterreich schrieb:


> Es gibt aber schon noch einen Unterschied zwischen "leise" und unhörbar.
> 
> Da es genug Leute gibt, die ein paar 100€ für ein Gehäuse mit Passivkühlung löhnen gibt es auch sicher hier Interessenten.
> Ich gehör dazu.



Klar für die die es übertreiben müssen und ein extrem leises geräusch das man nur hört wenn man direkt mit dem Ohr 1 CM vom Lüfter weg ist als störend emfpinden ist sowas immer gut. Dann bitte für explizit diese Kundschaft auch einen etwas höheren Preis verlangen. Man kann es immer übertreiben und es wunderte mich auch nicht das ich eine solche Antwort erhalte. Auch wenn diese ebenfalls totaler Quatsch ist.

Ich versteh euch sogar, immerhin ist man quasi dauerhaft in der Lage das man nur 1 cm vom Lüfter entfernt ist. Ich nehme meinen PC überhaupt nicht wahr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2020)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Ziemlicher Humbug ist es allerdings zu meinen das der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient linear oder sogar exponentiell mit der Temperaturdifferenz ansteigen sein soll.


Nicht der Übertragungskoeffizient, sondern die Wärmeübertragung. In wieweit sich der Übertragungskoeffizient von der Temperatur ändert, habe ich mir nie näher angeschaut, insbesondere auch bei der freien Konvektion nicht. Werde ich jetzt machen.



Lexx schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: wie massenfertigt man "perkekte" Kugeln?


Kannst Du nicht, Du musst sortieren, und das ist teuer. Aber billig im Vergleich zu Wartungskosten  und Maschinenstillständen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Mai 2020)

Duke711:
Auf welche Umgebungstemperatur bezieht sich eigentlich deine ursprünglich gepostete Kurve?




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich mag immer noch das KOnzept, dioe Abwwärme von CPU und GPU mittels Heatpipes an "riesige" Lamellen auf der rechten Seite das Gehäuses abzugeben. Dort kann man ziemlich große Kühlkörper abbringen. Trotzdem steigt das Tempoeraturniveau der Komponenten schon im Vergleich zu schwachen Kühlkörpern mit aktiver Belüftung merklich. Es funktioniert, wenn man sich nicht vor dauerhaft hohen Temperaturen scheut. Die elektronischen Geräusche bleiben trotzdem.



Bei letzteren ist man unweigerlich auf Trial & Error angewiesen, das stimmt leider. Wobei ich mit SSDs noch nie und mit Mainboards nur in Extremsituationen Probleme bemerkt habe. Die meist niedrige Leistungsdichte ist gut in den Griff zu bekommen. Aber Grafikkarten sind 2D ein Glücksspiel und bei hohen Frameraten immer hörbar &#8211; was ich aber erträglich finde, denn hohe Frameraten gehen meist mit der Ausgabe von Spiele-Sound einher und SO laut sind sie dann doch wieder nicht. Das aktuell größte Problem dürften wohl Netzteile sein. Mit Seasonic beobachte ich immer mal wieder deutlich wahrnehmbares Fiepen je nach Mainboard und das Digifanless gibt es nicht mehr. (Ein Glück, dass ich mir meins rechtzeitig gesichert habe. ) Vielleicht ist das SFX-Nightjar okay &#8211; ich hatte es selbst noch nicht in der Hand und kenne auch keinen wirklich kritischen Testbericht. Die alten Etasis-Modelle waren in Sachen Geräuschentwicklung verdammt gut.


----------



## Strunzel (22. Mai 2020)

Alle Jahre wieder kommen die Passivkühler.
- Hat sich nie durchgesetzt.
- Zu nischig in der Anwendung.
- Zu klein die Serienproduktion um es günstig zu machen.
- Der DAU kann alles überhitzen...
- ...am Ende muss doch ein Gehäuselüfter rein.
- So groß, dass es nur in großräumige Gehäuse passt.


----------



## Metamorph83 (22. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei letzteren ist man unweigerlich auf Trial & Error angewiesen, das stimmt leider. Wobei ich mit SSDs noch nie und mit Mainboards nur in Extremsituationen Probleme bemerkt habe. Die meist niedrige Leistungsdichte ist gut in den Griff zu bekommen. Aber Grafikkarten sind 2D ein Glücksspiel und bei hohen Frameraten immer hörbar &#8211; was ich aber erträglich finde, denn hohe Frameraten gehen meist mit der Ausgabe von Spiele-Sound einher und SO laut sind sie dann doch wieder nicht. Das aktuell größte Problem dürften wohl Netzteile sein. Mit Seasonic beobachte ich immer mal wieder deutlich wahrnehmbares Fiepen je nach Mainboard und das Digifanless gibt es nicht mehr. (Ein Glück, dass ich mir meins rechtzeitig gesichert habe. ) Vielleicht ist das SFX-Nightjar okay &#8211; ich hatte es selbst noch nicht in der Hand und kenne auch keinen wirklich kritischen Testbericht. Die alten Etasis-Modelle waren in Sachen Geräuschentwicklung verdammt gut.



Habe das Seasonic Focus Gold 650w (GX 650) und kann nix negatives sagen, eigentlich ist es selbst in Last Szenarien nicht zu hören. Aber das Mainboard fiept im idle, sobald Last auf die CPU kommt, sei es nur 20% ist es weg...  Meinst du das kommt tatsächlich vom Netzteil?


----------



## TJW65 (22. Mai 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Habe das Seasonic Focus Gold 650w (GX 650) und kann nix negatives sagen, eigentlich ist es selbst in Last Szenarien nicht zu hören. Aber das Mainboard fiept im idle, sobald Last auf die CPU kommt, sei es nur 20% ist es weg...  Meinst du das kommt tatsächlich vom Netzteil?



Hmm. Ich hab schon hier hin und wieder einmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein Passives anzuschaffen. Ist da was drann, dass solch ein Netzteil Geräusche der Spwawas begünstigen kann? Das wäre doch stark abhängig vom jeweiligen Mainboard.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Metamorph83 (23. Mai 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Ist da was drann, dass solch ein Netzteil Geräusche der Spwawas begünstigen kann? Das wäre doch stark abhängig vom jeweiligen Mainboard.
> 
> MFG
> TJW65



Das Frage ich mich auch gerade, wäre selbst nicht darauf gekommen, da das Geräusch eindeutig von den Spawas neben der CPU kommt... 
Das Netzteil hätte ich jetzt so nicht im Verdacht gehabt, da es eiwandfrei läuft. Muss es mal bei Gelegenheit testen, da mein 2. PC auch ein Seasonic hat, muss ich jetzt mal schauen woher ich eins zum Testen her bekomme...


----------



## plusminus (23. Mai 2020)

"Prototypen" die bei "Optimalen" Bedingungen laut " Hersteller Aussagen " Lüfterlos bis zu 130 Watt wegkühlen können 

So So


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Mai 2020)

der kühler macht iwie keinen sinn. 
MESHY-cases sind auch mit NH-D15 unhörbar... die einzige lärmquelle ist nach wie vor die GPU @70c..


----------



## TJW65 (23. Mai 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Das Frage ich mich auch gerade, wäre selbst nicht darauf gekommen, da das Geräusch eindeutig von den Spawas neben der CPU kommt...
> Das Netzteil hätte ich jetzt so nicht im Verdacht gehabt, da es eiwandfrei läuft. Muss es mal bei Gelegenheit testen, da mein 2. PC auch ein Seasonic hat, muss ich jetzt mal schauen woher ich eins zum Testen her bekomme...



Halt mich auf dem laufenden 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Mai 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Das Frage ich mich auch gerade, wäre selbst nicht darauf gekommen, da das Geräusch eindeutig von den Spawas neben der CPU kommt...
> Das Netzteil hätte ich jetzt so nicht im Verdacht gehabt, da es eiwandfrei läuft. Muss es mal bei Gelegenheit testen, da mein 2. PC auch ein Seasonic hat, muss ich jetzt mal schauen woher ich eins zum Testen her bekomme...



Wenn es bei dir eindeutig von den Spannungswandlern kommt, dann ist dem wohl so. Natürlich gibt es auch da Serienstreuung und das Mortar ist auch kein High-End-Produkt, was in Kombination mit einem i9-9900K eine höhere Belastung der Wandler naheliegt, die Spulefiepen begünstigen kann. (Getestet habe ich es selbst nicht, sodass ich keine Aussage zur Qualität der Wandler im allgemeinen machen kann.)

Ich selbst habe ein aktiv gekühltes Gold-Seasonic im Mainboard-Teststand, ein Platin kommt regelmäßig in der Redaktion zum Einsatz, wenn Netzteilprobleme ausgeschlossen werden sollen und privat habe ich schon einmal mit dem 520 W fanless experimentiert. Alle drei Typen waren/sind dabei an einigen Mainboards frei von Störgeräuschen, bei einigen wenigen fiepen sie dagegen deutlich hörbar. Die Geräusche kommen dabei eindeutig aus dem Netzteil, auch wenn die Mainboards offensichtlich Teil der Ursache sind. Hat man eine Platine, die sich gut verträgt, kann ich die Geräte durchaus empfehlen &#8211; effizient, für Passivgeräte kühl und, ebenfalls für lüfterlose Netzteile dieser Leistungsklasse, nicht zu teuer. Aber mit dem Digifanless ist mir sowas noch nie passiert, weswegen ich dieses als das bessere (aber leider nicht mehr verfügbare) Produkt erachte. Und die Etasis-Nightjars waren in dieser Hinsicht auf pflegeleichter, auch wenn die natürlich aus einer anderen Effizienklasse stammten, was meiner Erfahrung nach auch auf die Lebensdauer auswirken konnte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2020)

Nachtrag:


Duke711 schrieb:


> Ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube, die Funktion schaut nämlich so aus:
> 
> Bereits bei nur 5 K Differenz  sind im Vergleich zu einem Heizkörper mit 55 K schon 65% erreicht.


Was für ein Humbug! Ich habe mir jetzt ein Ruhe die Formeln dazu angeschaut und kann nur mit Kopfschütteln und vor den Kopf geschlagener Hand feststellen, was ich schon vermutet hatte. Du hast keine Ahnung. Du hast den Wärmeübertragungskoeffizienten mit der übertragenen Wärmemenge verwechselt. Sowas darf nicht passieren.

Für alle Nichtinschinöre:
Stellen wir uns einen Luftkühler mit konstanter Lüfterdrehzahl und entsprechend konstanter Luftgeschwindigkeit vor. Bei diesem bleibt der Wärmeübertragungskoeffizient über bestimmte enge Temperaturbereichen konstant und die vom Kühler abgeführte Wärme ist proportional zur Temperaturdifferenz. Doppelte Temperaturdifferenz, doppelte abgeführte Wärmemenge.

Zumindest in engen Grenzen, wir reden hier aber nicht über grühende Lamellen. In der Realität spielen dann noch andere Wärmeübergänge z.B. zwischen CPU und Kühler und von den Heatpipes zu die Lamellen eine Rolle. Das ganze ist wie hintereinandergeschaltete Widerstände zu bestehen. Aber als Daumenwert reicht das.  Mit verändertem Luftstrom durch veränderte Lüfterdrehzahl kann man ebenfalls die Kühlleistung beinflussen. Auch das in bestimmten Grenzen und nicht linear.

Geht es um freie Konvektion, resultiert der kühlende Luftstrom aus der Temperaturdifferenz. Je größer der Unterschied, umso höher die Luftgeschwindigkeit. Dieser Effekt ist aber nicht linear und mit immer größer werdender Temperaturdifferenz gibt es immer weniger Steigerung der Luftgeschwindigkeit. Nach der Behauptung von Duke711 hätte aber die Luftgeschwindigkeit mit zunehmender Differenztemperatur abnehmen müssen. Und das ist natürlich leicht erkennbarer Bullshit. Aber gut, einmal nachrechnen und bekannte Tabellenwerte anschauen offenbart diesen Humbug schnell.

Die vom Noctuakühler übertragene Wärmemenge hängt von vielen gemotrichen Größen ab. Ist es ein offener Aufbau, oder ein geschlossenes und gedämmtes Gehäuse, gibt es doch irgendwo Gehäuselüfter, etc. Man wird mit dem Kühler ganz sicher CPUs sicher kühlen können, in welcher Leistungsklasse und mit welcher resultiernder CPU-Temperatur kann aber nur durch einen Test bestimmt werden. Da findet unser PCGH-Torsten sicher eine freie Minute


----------



## Duke711 (27. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung.



Da muss ich Dir Recht geben dass Du keine Ahnung hast, Dir war bis vor kurzen gar nicht der Sachverhalt des Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten klar und was für ein großer Hokuspokus das mit der Gerenzschicht und co doch alles sein muss.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Für alle Nichtinschinöre:
> Stellen wir uns einen Luftkühler mit konstanter Lüfterdrehzahl und entsprechend konstanter Luftgeschwindigkeit vor. Bei diesem bleibt der Wärmeübertragungskoeffizient über bestimmte enge Temperaturbereichen konstant und die vom Kühler abgeführte Wärme ist proportional zur Temperaturdifferenz



Naja zu den Ingenieuren kannst Du dich wohl nicht zählen

Denn es gilt ganz einfach für den Wärmestrom:

Q = Oberfläche * Temperturdifferenz * Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten

Das sind einfache Grundlagen aus der Thermodynamik, Schulphysik und auch jeder Ingenieur weiß das.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nach der Behauptung von Duke711 hätte aber die Luftgeschwindigkeit mit zunehmender Differenztemperatur abnehmen müssen.



Habe ich genau wo behauptet? Vielmehr hast Du einfach den Sachverhalt nicht verstanden. Denn die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist proportional mit dem Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten, das habe ich gleich zu Beginn so kommuniziert. Anstatt den Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten abzubilden, kann man die gleiche Funktion (die angeblich linear sein soll) über die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit abbilden. Und genau darauf bezieht sich die folgende Aussage:



> Ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube, die Funktion schaut nämlich so aus:
> Bereits bei nur 5 K Differenz sind im Vergleich zu einem Heizkörper mit 55 K schon 65% erreicht.



Und bezog sich auch auf deine Aussage wo indirekt die *Strömungsgeschwindigkeit* angesprochen wurde.

Zitat:


> Weiß jemand mit einem höheren IQ in Thermodynamik als ich, ob die dickeren Kühlrippen mit größerem Abstand eine Art *Luftumwelzung wie zB bei Heizkörpern erzeugen?* .





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist die übliche Vermutung, ja, der größere Abstand ist wichtig, das erhöht die sehr geringe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit durch den minimalen thermischen Druck. Ich suche gerade nach Videos und ob man *flimmernde Luft* über passiven Kühlern sieht,*so wie man es über Heizungen sieht*. Das Problem ist, dass Du für diese Art *Wärmeübergang*  höhere Temperaturen benötigst.



Wärmeübergang ist übrigens nicht der Wärmestrom! Aber respekt das Du dafür über 7 Tage benötigst hast. Im übrigen empfehle ich Dir weniger Kraftausdrücke zu verwenden, sondern mal lieber Textinterpretation zu üben, da ist noch ein großes Defizit vorhanden.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du hast den Wärmeübertragungskoeffizienten mit der übertragenen Wärmemenge verwechselt


Ein ganz klares Nein!

Aber sehr amüsanter Kommentar von Dir.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Auf welche Umgebungstemperatur bezieht sich eigentlich deine ursprünglich gepostete Kurve?



Wie man auf der x Abzisse ablesen kann, Ambient 25 °C.

Nachtrag:


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung.


Schau Dir mal meine Beiträg an und denke mal scharf nach ob ich davon wirklich keine Ahnung  oder nur etwas Halbwissen habe! Mir sind die Grundlagen jedenfalls nicht fremd.


----------

